# Started production on a film



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello guys!

So, im not sure if I said it before but I was casted to play the lead role in a feature length comedy a few months back, and we started filming two days ago!

Once its finished and we have a trailer, ill upload it to show you! Also my DP/Dr is almost non-exsistant when Im working on the movie, interesting side note.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

grats man, cant wait to see the trailer.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

That's great!







It must be a superb distraction for you


----------



## Anton (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome! I'm really interested in film production. Excited to see how it turns out.

(Even studied for it)


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Cool, have you worked on other films? Your picture looks oddly familiar...


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

that's sweet. i know you're into comedy which i am too, so it would nice if you could check out some of my work here: www.vimeo.com/sami
i also like writing jokes too, so if you have a twitter you can follow me here: www.twitter.com/samiorwhatever


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

That's soo coool....please tell us more and give more detail. It's funny because I just started wanting to be an actress and I found some drama classes a town away from me


----------



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is my first actual feature film I'm acting in. Took theater in college and since then have only been preforming stand up. Appreciate the comments guys!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

GOSH man, this is so so so so cool!!!

So we have a super star among us









Keep going, this is amazing!


----------

